# Modern Arnis Semniar



## Mao (Nov 1, 2002)

Hi All,

  Modern Arnis of Ohio will host a modern arnis seminar on Nov. 16, 2002 at the Hilliard Budo Center 3840 Lacon rd. Hilliard, Ohio 43026. It will be from 12:00-4:00pm. Topics will include single stick, knife, disarms and controlling tactics.  The seminar will be conducted by Guro Dan McConnell, a student of the late Founder, Remy A. Presas and a member of the Board of Directors of the IMAF, inc.. The cost will be $50. in advance and $65. at the door. For further information or a flyer, please e-mail modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com or call the Hilliard Budo Center at 614-771-5599. We hope to see you there!

         thanks,
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

Can we get a review?


----------

